# DHCP authorization



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys,

I need some advice. I'm currently running 2 Windows 2008 servers in a DHCP cluster. The DHCP server is currently authorized in the root domain as well as the domain in which the cluster resides. 

The DHCP server has a number of scopes which are actually configured for another domain (full trusts exist between both domains).

My question is shoul I try and athorize the dhcp server in this other domain?
Are there any consequences or ramifications if I dont?

I apologise if my post isnt too clear.

Thanks.


----------

